# Which Stage Tool? - Poll



## Kelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Having spent quality time loading in and out of tradeshows and the like, I've found several tools in use along the way. Which do YOU use/recommend, and why?


1) Altman Stage Wrench ($15 MSRP)

2) Adjustable Wrench a.k.a. Crescent, C-Wrench ($10-55 MSRP)

3) Standard Focus Tool ($40 MSRP)

4) Ultimate Focus Tool ($90 MSRP)

5) Other


----------



## fredthe (Aug 18, 2009)

I generally carry an adjustable wrench, becuse it's good for more than lights, and it's what I grew up with. However, I also carry a Mega-Combo wrench, because it's small, light, and was free from my local supplier


----------



## len (Aug 18, 2009)

The one I use the most is a gator grip gator grip, lightspeed wrench, putz wrench, wing nut wrench, mega handle mega combo wrench

I used to use this a lot Wing Nut Spanner but I don't handle moving lights as much as I used to.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 18, 2009)

So I guess it was time for this topic to come up again. Also, my two favorite aren't on the poll.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 18, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> So I guess it was time for this topic to come up again. Also, my two favorite aren't on the poll.



What are your two favorites??

~Dave


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2009)

I stand by the Trusty C-Wrench however I'd really like to give a Standard or Ultimate Focus Tool a go. Seems a GREAT idea to have on your belt. Especially if you are working on a lot of lights at once.
Adjustable wrenches constantly need re-adjusting... Takes time


----------



## MrsFooter (Aug 19, 2009)

For hang, I prefer a good old fashioned c-wrench. It's sturdy, I can hit things with it, and it allows for more flexibility on the job. It seems like just when I've used the newest or most outdated equipment, someone pulls something else out of a closet, and it's usually covered in unusual bolts that no standardized wrench has ever seen.

That being said, for the last couple shows once everything was up and hanging I've been switching to Footer's Ultimate Focus Tool, and it's definitely worth every penny. For one, it's lighter and smaller than my c-wench, so I can carry it without bashing it into everything or tearing the back pocket out of my shorts. (A serious issue.) But also it's _great_ for focusing, (hence, the name.) Generally during focus you're touching the same 3 or 4 bolts, so you don't necessarily _need_ the flexibility of a c-wrench, and since I don't have to constantly adjust my wrench for size I can be quicker in the air. Plus it's got a wrench for those nasty Altman tilt knobs, who's stickiness is the bane of my very existence.

I know the price tag on the Focus tools is a little formidable, but if you often find yourself in a genie or balancing up top of a ladder during focus, I think you'll find that the speed that it affords you makes it worth every penny.

Sorry for the infomercial. Now, let's take a quick break, and I'll show you how the Ultimate Focus Tool can also be a lifesaver in the kitchen!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 19, 2009)

I am old school and use a C wrench most of the time. The Altman wrench is handy, and there is a flat version that I don't know who makes. For moles and other things the use cheeseburough clamps that need to be tight, a cheeseburough socket is a great tool. I have never tried the ultimate focus tool but it looks like a good tool. Luckily I cause things to be focused more than I focus these days.


----------



## shiben (Aug 19, 2009)

The ultimate focus tool is a great thing to have around, but I have found that if you have people that over-tighten everything (like at a High School or some College theater programs), it tends to be softer than the material used to make the bolts and gets stripped down a bit.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a lot of focus toys, including a motorized C-wrench, and none work as well as a standard 6 or 8 inch wrench. Period.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 19, 2009)

Grog12 said it best.

I've got an Altman, a Mega-Combo, a Clamp Stick Wrench, and I'm sure one day i'll have a UTF as well. Each have their own value, but you know what? I always grab the c-wrench first. My 6" wide-jaw c wrench.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 19, 2009)

6" wide jaw C-wrench for me. 

I wish there was something like a mega combo but with a 5"-6" handle. Designed for those of us who only use the same three bolts over and over. Seems to me there would be a good market for this too. The Mega combo is exactly what I want but it's too small. Give me the same thing in a slightly longer body... don't charge $100 for it... and I'll be first in line to purchase.


----------



## church (Aug 19, 2009)

I use a 6 inch crescent and a mega combo wrench I bought for $7Canadian

http://roadietools.com/megawrench.html

Gafftper this may be what you want


----------



## ship (Aug 19, 2009)

For me the insulated handle 8" C-Wrench is the best tool for all cases but I don’t do shows these days much less for a few years have not at this point. Never heard of some of the choices in tool nor useful to at least for me. Got another crew chief that says those with tool bags full of them sweep the floor instead of install the gear. This granted most of our gear is either provided for in tools needed such as truss bolt or wing nut for truss in not mostly needing a tool, thus those using tools could damage the gear provided for the tour from c-wrench bending said wing nut to someone getting more advanced in “good idea” yet really bad idea in the end especially if they don’t ask first as often the case. 

This granted its more touring in and out and onto the next place experience and gear so simplified that nobody IA or not IA dependant on crew or city should be able to screw it up which has taken years upon years to sufficiently simplify. (Deleted comment on pay verses serious screw ups at times.) A replacement wing arm eyebolt for a cheseborough costs at bulk 100x dealer cost $4.25 each color. Where possible in not being a structural or serious problem given a three minute repair rule for each when not structural to the bolt, if a ding to the threads on the outside of the threads that is not holding weight, the tread file is used, otherwise literally hundreds of swing arm wing screw eye bolts per year are replaced which also requires lots of time in doing so. Largest problem is not some packing in a road case of them and the dings from it, it’s someone using their 6" un-insulated bent steel 5/16" T-Handle used to unlock coffin locks on road cases to dog down the cheseborough while also screwing up the threads of the bolt in my opinion.

In such cases where its necessary to dog down a cheseborough wing nut, there is both gear on the market that is made to do so and I even make special tools cut out of a ½" square nut T-wrench with a groove in it for the wings of the wing nut that work well in doing so without damaging threads. Primary question of course if one needs to dog down a Gr.2 at best wing nut over finger tight and how to otherwise either do so properly with tool or come up with another rigging option for the fixture. Concept also... ask first in doing so before doing so often not done. Got those T-Handles requiring me to cut a groove in them with worm drive Skill Saw and metal cutting bit with T-Handle in a vise and a bit more refinement after that after the cut. Works well on a wing nut in a way similar to the 8" C-wrench in my opinion something learned in proper tension known on a bolt. 6" C-Wrench could get proper tension but all a question of training as something new to what’s the norm in torque.

Still though that’s all normal application, on stage I think the other tools might be more useful. For a tour, I think bring the tools and park or chain them to a corner because what most often is required is provided or not required more than your proper finger tension.

A question might come up with such ‘God’ wrenches as with that debate on 6" verses 8" and no 10" or 12" C-Wrenches, the proper 1/4 turn past hand tight on a bolt in that seemingly proper torque now different in actual tension, if one can learn on a 6" C-Wrench the proper torque now is given a different distance from the bolt, where are these locations located on the multi-tools in assuming the 8" C-Wrench standard proper or added torque level for them?

Should be a fair enough question in if given differing tools and assmuming torque of a 8" C-Wrench is fairly standard base for torque, how does one assume on a jobsite with other tools a compliant with standard torque to what those with other tools are applying to what they tension?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 19, 2009)

ship said:


> ...Largest problem is not some packing in a road case of them and the dings from it, it’s someone using their 6" un-insulated bent steel 5/16" T-Handle used to unlock coffin locks on road cases to dog down the cheseborough while also screwing up the threads of the bolt in my opinion. ...


I contend that the use of adjustable wrenches causes far more damage overall to wingnuts and bolts than the "coffin lock key." Anyone going near a wingnut with an adjustable wrench should be slapped, as should those who use Channel Locks on C-clamps.
.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Aug 20, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I wish there was something like a mega combo but with a 5"-6" handle. Designed for those of us who only use the same three bolts over and over. Seems to me there would be a good market for this too. The Mega combo is exactly what I want but it's too small. Give me the same thing in a slightly longer body... don't charge $100 for it... and I'll be first in line to purchase.



The same company already makes one.
Mongo-Wrench


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 20, 2009)

church said:


> I use a 6 inch crescent and a mega combo wrench I bought for $7Canadian
> 
> Roadietools.com Mega-Combo Wrench
> 
> Gafftper this may be what you want




TupeloTechie said:


> The same company already makes one.
> Mongo-Wrench



Thanks guys I've been down that route... even traded a few e-mails with the creator of those tools. The mega combo is small and convenient but for a big guy like me it gets lost in my hand and is hard to use. The Mongo-Wrench goes the other way. I don't need a 9" wrench and it's kind of heavy too, as I've debated around here before I think a 6" is all you need. 

What I want is something in between. Just a Mega combo with a 6" handle. Keep it really light weight so it's comfortable to have in your back pocket all day long.


----------



## ReiRei (Aug 20, 2009)

I usually just carry a 6" adjustable c-wrench. I didn't know that there was such a thing as an ultimate focus tool. When I saw it my jaw dropped a little... I must have one.

I must say that _this_ is one of the many reasons that I love control booth. I just learned about a new tool that will make my job easier. Whee! You can't see it, but I'm doing a happy victory time dance.

Thanks.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 20, 2009)

ReiRei said:


> I must say that _this_ is one of the many reasons that I love control booth. I just learned about a new tool that will make my job easier. Whee! You can't see it, but I'm doing a happy victory time dance.
> 
> Thanks.




And we all celebrate when a victory takes place, ReiRei. My hat's off to Dave for first kicking the ControlBooth off, and to the many knowledgable moderators and posters who share what they know with the rest of us. The world is a better place-

Woohoo!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 20, 2009)

ReiRei, I can't definitively determine from your post whether you've seen this video demo (I suspect you have) but for others--
Ultimate Focus Tool by Stagejunk Demo. 
I feel their tagline should be "You'll love everything except the price"!

So my vote is for a 6" Wide-Jaw Adj. Wrench for C-clamps AND a UFT for wingnuts, pin splitting, and continuity testing.


----------



## mstutzman (Aug 20, 2009)

Black Phosphate C-Wrench and a Lightspeed Wrench.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anybody sell a cheeseburough socket?I have made them but have never seen one for sale.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 20, 2009)

ReiRei said:


> I usually just carry a 6" adjustable c-wrench. I didn't know that there was such a thing as an ultimate focus tool. When I saw it my jaw dropped a little... I must have one.
> 
> I must say that _this_ is one of the many reasons that I love control booth. I just learned about a new tool that will make my job easier. Whee! You can't see it, but I'm doing a happy victory time dance.
> 
> Thanks.



You know it's cool... but when you see the price you do one of these :shock:

Then you hold it in your hands and realize that it's something you could build yourself for less than $10 if you had the right machine in your garage. 
It's a cool concept but I can't get over the price. Even the $40 model is too high. The convenience isn't worth paying 4 times of a really nice c-wrench.


----------



## church (Aug 20, 2009)

Snap On tools do indeed sell a socketwith a ratchet attached for use by scaffolders for these types of clamps. Be prepared for sticker shock.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, I would never have thought Snap-on. And yes, I am familar with their price structure.


----------



## NJLX (Aug 22, 2009)

I always have a 6" c-wrench, Lightspeed, and Ultimate Focus tool. may seem a bit overboard, but they're helpful in different situations. (and hey, they were graduation presents  )


----------



## thatactorguy (Aug 23, 2009)

8" C-Wrench. Great tool, except when you set it down in the sun for a few minutes, then gloves become the greatest tool in the world...


----------



## soundlight (Aug 23, 2009)

I use a Mega Combo Wrench for everything that I can, and then I have one of those 8" C-wrenches with the thumb slide in the handle from Craftsman for everything else, since everything else is usually weird sizes.


----------



## ishboo (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the little $7 keychain light focusing tool, it fits the set screw, and both bolts on the C Clamp. It can be a little bulky to carry but it is worth it to be able to adjust a light anytime anywhere.


----------



## Anvilx (Aug 24, 2009)

My preference is to use two wrenches, a small one (6inch) and a big one (8inch). The small one is for small bolts the big one is for big bolts this way i don't have to re adjust one wrench wrench all the time.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 26, 2009)

Anvilx said:


> My preference is to use two wrenches, a small one (6inch) and a big one (8inch). The small one is for small bolts the big one is for big bolts this way i don't have to re adjust one wrench wrench all the time.



Not for nuthin' but I stay away from any tool made of aluminum - Ultimate, Mega Combo, Bash, Altman etc... mostly as over time the aluminum looses in the war against steel and the tool becomes useless. This has happened to any number of Altman and Bash wrenches I used in pre-S4 days and is the reason I will not plunk down $100 for an Ultimate. 

Lightspeed and an 8" Crescent do it all for me. I use the 8" over a 6" mostly 'cause as I've gotten older and my hands have had a quarter century of hard use on the stage, I don't have as much hand strength while using a 6" crescent to loosen a bolt tightened by one of the young studs. Thus the 8" give me better leverage. 

Steve B.


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 26, 2009)

I use the Altman Stage Wrench for most of my shows. It gives me every single size hole I'll need to adjust. I don't like the adjustable wrenches, mainly because it takes a while to adjust over and over and over again. When I'm adjusting anfd tightening lights, I often change 4 or 5 different kinds of bolts, and going from one to another is a lot easier with the Altman.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 26, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> I use the Altman Stage Wrench for most of my shows. It gives me every single size hole I'll need to adjust. I don't like the adjustable wrenches, mainly because it takes a while to adjust over and over and over again. When I'm adjusting anfd tightening lights, I often change 4 or 5 different kinds of bolts, and going from one to another is a lot easier with the Altman.



Have one, don't like it because there's no way to secure it to your body at heights without making it so you can't use of one of the holes. 

Personal opinion.


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 26, 2009)

I put in the top hole (the one at 12:00 if you hold it like a cross), which is the one I never use. I really only use the big hex, star, and the last three holes.


----------



## Charc (Sep 14, 2009)

mstutzman said:


> Black Phosphate C-Wrench and a Lightspeed Wrench.



QFT, with tools-for-stagecraft lanyards to boot!


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> Does anybody sell a cheeseburough socket?I have made them but have never seen one for sale.



have you looked at using a ratcheting box wrench for cheeseburougs? The added bonus is you also have the open end wrench side for when the nut is mangled and a socket wont go on.

This isnt the right size, and you can get these at sears and other places but grainger was easy Ratcheting Box Wrench,12 Pt,7/16 In - Ratcheting Wrenches - Wrenches - Hand Tools : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 14, 2009)

When I was asking about a cheesburough socket, it is for a wing nut type not a nut type. It is a socket the has a notch cut in it to slide over the wing instead of tearing up the wing or threads with a C wrench. I have used them but wasn't sure if they were homemade or commercially available. I have several speed wrenches for cheeseburoughs and C clamps.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> When I was asking about a cheesburough socket, it is for a wing nut type not a nut type. It is a socket the has a notch cut in it to slide over the wing instead of tearing up the wing or threads with a C wrench. I have used them but wasn't sure if they were homemade or commercially available. I have several speed wrenches for cheeseburoughs and C clamps.



ah ok. thanks for the clarification. If you have access to a machinist, take an appropriately sized deep impact socket (not a regular one as they are hardened) and have him mill a slot in it.


----------



## TimOlson (Sep 14, 2009)

Harbour Frieght sells a 6" adjustable c wrench with an extra-wide jaw - I think it goes all the way up to 1". a lot of the 6" wrenches won't open out that far. it's very cheap too - around 4 bucks - and I don't cry when it gets lost or stolen (happens a lot). it has an insulated handle and fits well in my hand and pocket, and the quality is surprising. after years of wrenching, I can pretty much adjust the jaw to whatever size I need just by glancing at it.

I did try a very heavy battery-powered motorized c wrench from home depot a few years ago - it sucked so bad I took it back straight away and got my money back. 

I also carry, usually burried deep in my gig bag, a lightspeed wrench and one of those old Altman wrenches. The altman is good for wingnuts and cyc bolts but pretty clumsy for focusing lekos. sometimes the situation simply doesn't offer enough clearance to get to the right bolt.

in my humble opinion, it would be so sweet to have an adjustable wrench that:
-) had preset buttons on the handle that you could program
-) ran off of capacitors that charge via static electricity
-) no heavier than a standard wrench
-) 1" jaw opening
-) nice soft cushy grip for my old hands, although bicycle handlebar tape works just as well
-) a tight mechanism that would hold the jaw position - most cheap wrenches are so sloppy that one is always fiddling with it

peace,

Tim O


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 30, 2010)

And the search for the ideal lighting wrench continues...



How many wrenches do you want to carry?


More, courtesy of 4Wall/newlighting.com


----------



## metti (Oct 30, 2010)

1st of all, I understand that I am resurrecting a pretty old thread, but there have been a couple new entries into the field since this thread was last used and I feel like this conversation is worth continuing. Does anyone have any thoughts as to how important ratcheting functionality is on a theatre wrench? Is aluminum really that prone to damage?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 30, 2010)

Ratcheting is one of those things that some people love and other people don't. Personally, I've never really gotten along with ratcheting. Ratcheting requires a certain amount of resistance from the fastener to work, so, you still have to re-seat the tool multiple times or finish loosening/start tightening by hand. Sometimes a fastener can be too tight to do by hand but too loose to do by ratchet. I've never seen it as a real time saver. 

As for aluminum, yes it does wear over time, but so does any wrench. Aluminum is just softer so it wears faster, but it is noticeably lighter. Wear can be reduced if one makes sure to properly seat the tool on the fastener. 

My TD came back from LDI with two UFT's. Ya know, they are pretty sweet, especially the continuity tester. The thing I miss most is a pin cleaner. While it's a tool I'll probably use a lot on hang/focus calls, nothing will ever replace my 6" wide-jaw c-wrench for every day use.

Out of all lighting wrenches I've tried, and I've at least tried almost all of em, the c-wrench is my favorite, followed by the Mega-Combo, followed by the Altman Wrench. We will see with time how the UFT fits in.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 31, 2010)

I still love my C wrench, but there are advantages to some of the other wrenches. I use a 5/8-3/4 speed wrench to put instruments with standard c clamps. It requires you to put your thumb behind it but I find it works very well. I like some of the other wrenches for working with cheesebourghs.


----------



## dramatech (Oct 31, 2010)

Being retired with a decent retirement pay, I do my theatre experience as a hobby. The price of the various focusing tools has not been a problem. As such I think that I have tried just about all of the options listed. Some of the younger guys that I work with are now the recipients of the tools that I didn't care for. My most recent purchase is the Ultimate focus tool. I love it, and use it for every hang, strike and focus. I have just one ***** about the tool, which isn't really a correctable issue. When using a PARNel with a megaclamp, if the instrument is pointed straight down, there isn't enough room to get the UFT into the Pan bolt. For that reason, I also have a 6" "C" wrinch in my back pocket.

Tom Johnson
Florida's Most Honored Community Theatre


----------



## ccm1495 (Oct 31, 2010)

Always the Adjustable Wrench it does everything i need !!


----------



## SteveB (Oct 31, 2010)

dramatech said:


> I have just one ***** about the tool, which isn't really a correctable issue. When using a PARNel with a megaclamp, if the instrument is pointed straight down, there isn't enough room to get the UFT into the Pan bolt.[/url]



This is a problem with S4 Pars, ParNels, and S4 zooms - not enough clearance between the bottom of the yoke and the cap of the fixture with the yoke in alignment with the housing (I.E. pointed straight down is typical). Even my Lightspeed ratchet wrench won't fit. This is a problem ETC could someday correct (doubtful) and since my entire inventory is becoming S4's, it means I use a basic 8" adjustable a lot. 

That said, I have owned assorted aluminum lighting focus tools over the years, with the Altman and Bash as typical. They do certain things well but as with all aluminum tools in constant contact with steel hardware, the aluminum wears out and the tool becomes useless over time. Which is why I never invested in the Ultimate tool, if only partly as the basic tool is $75, which is way too much and I don't care how well designed it is, as well as the fact that for that kind of investment, it won't last that long being made from aluminum, when you think that an Altman wrench costs $10. 

My $.02


----------



## Morydd (Nov 2, 2010)

Most of the time I just use the 8" c-wrench I bought in college. It's served me well for 15 years (although its lanyard is getting a bit decorative). When doing a focus call I also have a 3/8" box end wrench that I use for the Jesus Bolt so as to avoid having to adjust the c-wrench quite so often.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 2, 2010)

The default here is the Mega-Combo wrench because the handle is short enough to prevent over-torquing bolts. The 6" and 8" C-wrench is the backup for odd-sized bolts and cheeseboroughs.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I liked using the UFT's at school so much I got one for my birthday. It really is a well thought out, INTUITIVE and thus useful tool.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 1, 2011)

I have really fallen in love with my Stage Junk flat focus tool (weird he still isn't advertising it on his website but you can order them just call him). For those of us just dealing with a bunch of conventional gear it's a sweet deal. It's so light and comfortable in my back pocket I forget it's there. I'm yet to find a task I need to put down the flat focus tool and find a C-wrench.

The only change I would make is move the lanyard ring hole to the other end. It's up next to the F-nut and C-clamp part of the tool and gets in the way there. I immediately removed the ring and put it through the center of the shackle busting end of the tool. I have yet to use that end of the tool so it's perfect. If you need to bust big shackles, road case handles or handles on instruments a lot then this may not be the right tool for you. But for those of us who just deal with the same conventional instruments all the time. It's a dream.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 9, 2011)

Poll closed. Since the Ultimate Flat Focus Tool, introduced at LDI'10, appears to favorite of many, the poll is no longer valid. But we can keep this thread open for discussion.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Poll closed. Since the Ultimate Flat Focus Tool, introduced at LDI'10, appears to favorite of many, the poll is no longer valid. But we can keep this thread open for discussion.


 
Oooooor, we can OPEN A NEW POLL!


----------



## avkid (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone here use a Channel-Lock adjustable wrench like this?


I'm debating whether or not the grip is worth the extra overall size.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2011)

No, but I have used a similar model by Stanley. 


It's a really nice wrench, I like the slimline head design, and the fat grip is really comfortable, but since I don't own one it hasn't seen battle like my 6" wide-jaw Crescent. (Who's grip is just about worn off and shall soon be replaced with....
)

Also I've been kinda put off from Channellock after last year their president sent out an email telling everyone to basically vote Republican or they were ruining the country. (Not so much even GOD vs Dem. more so I'd rather they stick to making pliers)


----------



## doctrjohn (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like this one.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a similar C-wrench to the one you've linked, buried deep in an Apollo tradeshow toolbox, and I'm sure it works just great. I just have a difficult time getting used to the slide action of the mechanism. Again, I'm sure it works just great but my thumb continues scrolling for the conventional mechanism.

(I know, you don't have to say it. _You can't teach an *old dog* a new trick._ That really hurts, John, it really does.)


----------



## doctrjohn (Mar 10, 2011)

Well at least I didn't have to say it...

It did take a little getting used to, I have to admit, and others who borrow it complain as well; though usually just for the first fixture or two. But not having to adjust the wrench after every other fixture when haning an electric, or after sticking it in to a pocket and pulling it back out, makes it so worthwhile. I do have an Ultimate Focus Tool as well, but I just keep coming back to this instead for some reason.


----------



## Gern (Mar 10, 2011)

6" & 8" Adjustable wrenches, either manufactured or modified w/ a grinder to allow the wrench to open up enough to fit a Chesseboro clamp nut.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Poll closed. Since the Ultimate Flat Focus Tool, introduced at LDI'10, appears to favorite of many, the poll is no longer valid. But we can keep this thread open for discussion.


I agree, I use mine all the time and for a ton of things it wasn't designed for. I still carry a 6" C wrench for adjusting my curtain tracks but for lighting I use the FFT for everything. I have even used the shackle buster a few times. I have been considering buying ten or so and sell them as I go to new houses. I know I could get rid of them easily.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 11, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I have been considering buying ten or so and sell them as I go to new houses. I know I could get rid of them easily.




And, somewhat like Johnny Appleseed, you would be providing for a future of better prepared technicians. Johnny's efforts provided a windfall for many years following his travels.

And you could make a buck or two for Girl Scout cookies next time the season rolls around...


----------



## Dondaley (Mar 28, 2011)

I know I'm resurrecting a rather dormant thread (sort of a franken-thread, if you will), but I came across this thread and thought I'd chip in my two cents.
At my high school (at least when I was there) the choice of wrench for lights was standard c-wrench or an Altman wrench, a couple of the guys preferred the Altman wrench, but I preferred the standard c-wrench. I found the Altman wrench to be sort of an interesting curiosity, but not as practical as the c-wrench.

Now, at my college (we actually just finished a run of Hair in a brand new black box yesterday), the choice of wrench for lights is between different crescent wrenches all fitting the same description.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 29, 2011)

Dondaley said:


> Now, at my college (we actually just finished a run of Hair in a brand new black box yesterday), the choice of wrench for lights is between different crescent wrenches all fitting the same description.


 

Ah, 'tis tough to beat a conventional C-wrench. No doubt about it-

(Franken-thread, heh- it's catchy!)


----------



## erosing (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been trying to reorganize things for the last hour and I was thinking about this thread, so I piled them up and am here to finally contribute to it (even though it's kind of dead).




1 - Crescent 8" Sliding adjustable wrench: bulky, heavy, slide gets in the way or adjusted easily. It does stay locked in position fairly well though when actually using it though. Not recommended. Was a gift.

2. Crescent 8" Adjustable Ratchet: big, heavy, will open to 1.023" and is 0.83" deep and 60 teeth. Good tool over all considering that it compacts a socket set down to one tool. However, I've only used it a few times, mostly when I had very little clearance to use an adjustable wrench. Recommended for the stagehand that has everything else already, it's a nice addition for that one or two times you need it and don't have a socket set with you. Was also a gift. I do keep it in my full electrics kit because I didn't want to add the weight of a socket set (not that I would have room for one anyways).

3. Allen 8 in 1 fancy_named_something wrench: 5/16" to 3/4" capacity. Light, ugly, but decent handle material. Bought this with the intent of not needing to carry around a small set of combo wrenches, never used it past a few tests in the shop. Works okay, and it was on clearance for $7. It is aluminum though, so I don't know how well it will hold up over time, don't think I'll use it enough to find out. Not really recommended, but at the same time, I'm not not recommending it either.

4. Craftsman 5/8"+3/4" 12 point ratcheting box wrench: Feels good in the hand, allows for a good amount of torque, flip to reverse, pretty hard to break. No good lanyard attachment point however and cannot handle a pan bolt. The other downside is I find people over-tighten with it until they get used to it. This is my go to wrench, I love it for hangs because it is faster, it's cheap, and it's simple. I carry it (2 actually) most of the time. Recommended by far.

5. Stanley 8" adjustable wrench: Light, durable, opens to about a 1/16" short of 1", opening and closing it feels better/easier than everything else in this category that I've tried. This is my oldest wrench, and my favorite adjustable. However, I learned that the factory hole does not actually go through metal the end of the wrench is open, not closed. I drilled through the handle into an closed cutout in the actual wrench so that I had the ability to secure the wrench and not just the handle. Highly recommended, if you can still find it, I haven't seen it readily available at a brick and mortar in some time now, feel bad for not picking more up. The 6" is easy to find still though.

6. Ultimate Flat Focus Tool: I agree with just about everything that has already been said by Gafftaper. Highly recommended, it even comes with a special tool at the end (for after work only).

7. Light speed wrench: Fast, good weight and balance. Preferred tool for hanging booms. Recommended.

8+9. 8" and 6" Crescent adjustable wrenches: Both are light, efficient, and provide good lanyard point. However, I wish the drive was larger, like my stanley, to make adjusting blind easier. I'm not a fan of the coated handle though on the 6", yes it might give more grip, but I just don't like the texture. Recommended because it's readily available, a decent tool, and a standard.

10. Mega-combo wrench: I've tried to use it, and I always end up giving up because it's too small to be comfortable. I like that it allows easy blind work, given the layout, but it needs to be longer (yet shorter and lighter than the mongo).

11. Altman wrench: Standard, great when you have an older inventory, but I wish it was deeper, and had a bit more weight/strength to it. My copy had a lot of sharp edges from the mold so I've taken files to it a number of times over the years, still isn't smooth enough yet.


----------



## FlashBang (Apr 13, 2011)

I use a double-headed C-Wrench.
That way I cut down on the need to adjust.


----------



## avkid (Apr 13, 2011)

FlashBang said:


> I use a double-headed C-Wrench.
> That way I cut down on the need to adjust.


Holy cow, mind blown.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess I should add another $.02

I recently had to spend a couple of hundred of left-over/end-of-year state funding and being a good state employee, opted to buy some toys. In this case a GamChek 3 in 1 stage pin tester and an Ultimate ratcheting focus tool. 

The GamChek is useful, especially for testing cables and lamps.

The Ultimate tool as actually VERY useful and is a well designed tool for the lighting technician. 

Things I like:

- Very well designed. Nice size and weight, has knurled edges and feels nice and balanced in the hand. Slips in and out of the back pocket without catching an edge.

- The ratchet is great. It has 3/4", 3/8" square and f _ _ k-me-nut (large) in the ratchet, plus assorted other unit handle slots, a 2nd pan bolt slot, as well as other things I don't what they are for. The ratchet direction flip "button" is easy to find and use. One thing I like is the fact that you can only engage the ratchet from one side and once you learn how the tool feels, it's easier and faster to remember which way the ratchet is set - On or Off, unlike a double sided tool. 

- I actually used the lamp tester the other day, when I had a lamp that might have been blown. I un-plugged, tested, saw it was good and had the deck elec. check console patch (it was patch). 

- The metal used in the ratchet is steel (possibly the square bolt slot is aluminum), and I would never spend this much on a tool made of aluminum, when my prior experiences with aluminum tools (Altman and Bash wrenches) is the aluminum strips when used on steel bolts. 

Dislike:

- It's thick and will not fit between the top of a Source 4 zoom or Par and the yoke, when the unit is pointed 180 degrees to the clamp. This has been discussed in other threads and the only tool that works in this situation is a c-wrench, so no huge problem. I've actually gotten better at learning to tighten the yoke bolt first, then tilt the unit. 

- Price. $100 is more then I've ever spent on a tool, excepting a good volt/ohm meter or amp tool. At first use, and knowing the lamp checker is duplicated by a Gam Lamp Check, but given that the Gam Lamp Checker is $45 alone, thus the additional price is not so bad.

- I would never buy or use the baby brother,, non-ratcheting version ($75), as it's all aluminum. StageJunk states that you can damage that tool if the tool "is not properly seated" which is nonsense. Using aluminum tools on steel bolts eventually ruins the tool, thus the $75 on the non-ratcheting Ultimate is a complete waste of money, IMO. Perhaps others have had positive experiences.


----------



## josh88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I debated whether to dig this up or not, and for that matter which thread to choose, but I felt like this was better than starting a whole new thread just to point this out. The Mega Combo Wrench now comes in a bunch of colors. So I thought I'd throw that out there for anybody who hadn't seen that yet.


New Colors! Mega-Combo Wrench


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I did not know this. Looks like it might be time to place an order for some crew gifts.

~Dave


----------



## bsulliv (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a "C" wrench kinda guy. I was recently talking with the Apollo rep and he told me about a new wrench that they were going to be putting out this year, may be the best of both worlds.

Apollo Design | Apollo Wrench


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a tip here:

The UFT fits the Craftsman General Purpose Knife Holder like a glove. It's perfect. I'm certain it will last much longer than the thin nylon sheath it comes with at the trade shows.
Craftsman -General Purpose Knife Holder


----------



## Cooperhodges (Jul 28, 2012)

In a lot of the productions I have been involved with, I've found that the Altman wrench is good for leverage, however tends to get in the way in smaller spaces (i.e. near a ceiling, on truss, ect.). I've used this tool and had some great success: Mega-Combo Wrench

You can't actually buy this from the website above, but dealers (online and otherwise) sell them for around 10-20 dollars. Great value- works amazing with the ETC Source Four models. It's size is the clincher for me, because most of my lighting work involves trussing, making this tool is absolutely invaluable in those situations.


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 10, 2013)

http://strawpoll.me/831768


----------



## Wood4321 (Dec 10, 2013)

Clamps that don't need wrenches, FTW 
Although I would go with a with a 6" Crescent wrench when needed. It keeps other people from over tightening things.


----------



## hobbsies (Dec 10, 2013)

6" wrenches don't expand enough to fit around cheeseburgers which is a major issue as an electrician IMO. You need an 8" wrench and enforce the 1/4 turn past hand tight rule.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 10, 2013)

hobbsies said:


> 6" wrenches don't expand enough to fit around cheeseburgers which is a major issue as an electrician IMO. You need an 8" wrench and enforce the 1/4 turn past hand tight rule.



My 6" wrench opens to 15/16", cheeseborough nuts are 7/8". In general ive found its only the bargain 6" wrenches that only open to 3/4". (Or the very old ones, but I'm assuming yours isn't)

My 6" wrench of choice is actually the Channellock 6WCB. The jaw opens to about 1 5/16", big enough to handle CO2 tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## venuetech (Dec 11, 2013)

6" adjustable open end wrench, like the mega-combo wrench but it walks away all to often, lightspeed wrench is a favorite, love the ratchet and the angled heads, does not fit all pan bolts.


----------



## hobbsies (Dec 11, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> My 6" wrench opens to 15/16", cheeseborough nuts are 7/8". In general ive found its only the bargain 6" wrenches that only open to 3/4". (Or the very old ones, but I'm assuming yours isn't)
> 
> My 6" wrench of choice is actually the Channellock 6WCB. The jaw opens to about 1 5/16", big enough to handle CO2 tanks.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have yet to see a 6" wrench open wider than 3/4". One possibility that I would propose is that college lighting professors tell their students to get 8" wrenches so that noob freshmen don't buy a 6" wrench from ace that can't open wider than 3/4".


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 12, 2013)

There are several 6" wrenches on the market that open wider than an inch, they're just more expensive. And a lot of people will just buy the cheapest one they can find. I hate cheap wrenches, they always have problems.


----------

